
Crypto-Drop anti-cryptolocker - fosco
https://securityintelligence.com/news/cryptodrop-stops-ransomware-by-stopping-its-encryption/
======
fosco
Direct link [0] [0] [http://www.cise.ufl.edu/~traynor/papers/scaife-
icdcs16.pdf](http://www.cise.ufl.edu/~traynor/papers/scaife-icdcs16.pdf)

